# Walky Dog vs Springer for biking



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone having experience with both and which do you prefer and why?
I have a Springer but like it so-so.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have a Springer so I looked it up. What the heck is that 'U' thing...? Maybe I'm just biased towards my Walky Dog which I really Really REALLY love. I guess I'm having difficulty comparing because I haven't actually tried the Springer but looks wise it doesn't seem right. More places to break and too much distance between the bike and the dog. The Walky Dog is way more simple...Sorry if this doesn't help...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never tried the walky dog but I love the springer. That spring absorbs so much force. My dog lunged out to chase a cat while I was biking and my bike moved maybe an inch. Also, sometimes when we're biking he'll have to poop so he'll just stop and squat suddenly. With the springer the stop is not sudden at all, it feels like I've just hit some mud or something and brings me to a slow stop.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't have the Walky dog and have the springer. Love it. Bought it about 2 years ago at the beginning of biking season, use it 3-4 times a week and am very happy with the performance. Mine mounts on to my bike frame well below the seat. I don't think it fits nicely on all model bikes and when I replaced my bike last summer I brought the springer with me to make sure it would fit. I've had many people comment about my springer and how impressed they were with it's design.

I decided against the Walky dog although it was simpler looking and less costly. 

I decided on the springer for several reasons. I liked the lower centre of gravity. The spring is lower to the ground and absorbs the shock if the dog were to pull. In the beginning she did dart out after a chipmunk and I did not feel the pull from my 80 pound dog. I liked that I can easily attach any size leash I want to the device and did not use the one provided . Sometimes I shorten it, other times I lengthen it depending on where I'm riding, but I always make sure she cannot get in front of the front tires. I also liked that this product has been around for a long time.

For myself and my purposes I thought it was the better product. And the biggest thing that caused me to make my purchase was I talked to a person who had a walky dog and was using it for his border collie. His advise was he would not use it on a larger dog as he could feel the pull from his very much lighter dog. He was a slight fellow though. I think they made improvements to it since then as ths was 3 years ago.

I was also concerned about the walky dog impaling my dog if the bike were to tip over onto her. Ok, the chances of that happening are probably slim but you have this long bar sticking out of your bike seat at a level higher than the dog. 

Both products are better than holding the leash in your hand.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with the Springer favorites. The only thing that bugs me is that my heels touch it during biking. Any tips?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I agree with the Springer favorites. The only thing that bugs me is that my heels touch it during biking. Any tips?


Is there is room to move the mount a little higher up on the seat tube? Or maybe rotate the mount slightly so that the springer comes out with enough angle for your heel to clear.

I have the Walky dog and am very happy with it. As Caledon mentioned the "handle" does stick out there, but so do the handlebars and pedals, just make sure when attaching the mount to your seat post, make sure you angle it toward the rear as the manufacturer suggests.


----------

